# January Mini-Conference



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

*Western Apicultural Society*
An educational organization for beekeepers in western North America
Mini-Conferences
January Mini-Conference
Wednesday, January 20
7 – 8:30 pm (MST)
*REGISTER HERE* , (copy and paste) Welcome! You are invited to join a webinar: WAS January Webinar. After registering, you will receive a confirmation email about joining the webinar.
*Speakers
Melanie Kirby, WAS Director, *Zia Queenbees Farm and Field Institute*, New Mexico*
For her Masters research, Melanie uses radio-frequency identification (RFID) to evaluate mating behavior and has years of experience with her breeding program and her regional breeding and rearing collective.
*Julia Mahood, Master Beekeeper, *Map My DCA*, Georgia*
Julia uses aerial drones (UAVs) to study mating behavior and locate drone congregation areas. She has established a Citizen Science project whereby people can participate in mapping North American DCAs.
Each will give a 30-minute presentation with photos and videos, followed by a 15-minute Q&A session. There will be a brief WAS Board meeting following the Seminar.
The recordings for the Dec 5 mini-conference are posted on our YouTube channel.
And for even more beekeeping education, check out the 50 talks from the 4th International Bee and Hive Monitoring Conference that took place in October!
*On a Cold Day in December, Let’s Talk about Heating Beehives! (held on Dec 5, 2020)*
_Etienne Tardif, WAS Yukon Territories Director_
Title: Do Bees Heat the Inside of the Hive? Presentation + Q&A
Description: Etienne keeps bees in the Yukon – he knows winter beekeeping. Hear his A to Z of getting ready to overwinter your bees – hint: it starts in Spring. Etienne will cover basic health, nutrition, environmental factors (weather & forage), hive management basics, and hive enclosure “physics.”
_Scott Debnam, Ph.D. Candidate, University of Montana_
Title: Heater Bees and Cell x Cell Temperature Regulation in the Brood Nest.
Description: Scott has over 20 years of research experience and is an instructor with the UM Online Master Beekeeping program and producer of UM’s highly popular Natural Beekeeping course. He’s found amazing new things about heater bees and has some fantastic inside-the-hive photos and videos to share with everyone.
_WAS Members Annual Board of Director’s and Business Meeting_
Due to COVID-19, the Face-to-Face Annual Meeting was Cancelled
Therefore, WAS is going Green with:
A short virtual Conference, December 5, 2020
Monthly informative beekeeping, educational, and fun presentations
A new website
Digital advertisers
2021 Students’ Conference


----------



## Grunt's Bee Farm (Dec 30, 2020)

Interesting! I'm registered!


----------

